

How to raise 100K in 1 week - reiz
https://medium.com/on-startups/b235b5908c30

======
Jemaclus
One week is great turnaround time! And for one or two developers, this would
buy a nice chunk of time to continue developing the product. If only there
were more things like that in America...

